# st augustine beach surf fishing



## jcarpenter (Apr 13, 2011)

Has anyone been surf fishing since the storm? Coming down there next weekend(10th&11th) and was wondering what could be around. Have fished there in the surf before, but never this time of year.


----------



## FishingFreak (Sep 17, 2012)

I havent fished since the storm went by. I did fish DURING the last storm that slowly went by and that was good fishing. Heavy surf and had to clean the guides once in a while but, all in all, the day was worth going.


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

FishingFreak said:


> I havent fished since the storm went by. I did fish DURING the last storm that slowly went by and that was good fishing. Heavy surf and had to clean the guides once in a while but, all in all, the day was worth going.


So, what was the outcome of your catches. Inquiry minds wanna know....


----------



## FishingFreak (Sep 17, 2012)

Catches onto the Pier:
2 Keeper Flounder
1 Sting Ray (27" across)
1 Small Pompano 
2 Catfish
1 30" Bonnet Head
1 36" Black Tip

Hooked into something on my BIG pole and never saw it. Ran and rebelled for 15minutes then just ran and snapped my line. 

I typically have better luck in rougher surf conditions. 

And the surf was 8ft waves, 40mph Winds. Had to run 5oz average on the bottom to keep it stationary.


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice catch. I cannot wait to go out again. Secular work and family keeps me very busy. My other work is actually relaxing and very rewarding. I dont mind that kind of work, especially Saturday mornings....:fishing:


----------



## FishingFreak (Sep 17, 2012)

I havent been on the sand in two months...

Back to work this friday tho, been bored out of my mind!

Looking forward to the spring time again too. I am setting up a rod for jigs tho, see what i can find in the colder water.

Come on warm weather!


----------



## Raymo (Jan 11, 2011)

last weekend, there were Pomp reports galore north of the Vilano inlet
after this weeks front and new reports, I bet you will need to be between St Augustine and Palm Coast to be in the middle of them

outside of pomps, plenty of whiting, drum and blues around...lots to keep you busy this time of year!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Raymo said:


> I bet you will need to be between St Augustine and Palm Coast to be in the middle of them


We got 'em down here, in the Melbourne area, too. I caught my first two of the season last weekend. One was 16", tip to fork, (just under 4 lbs) and the other was about 2 lb. That's a pretty good start to any pompano fest.... Big ones hit early, and usually means the influx is about to begin... Don't know why, but it always seems to work out that way.


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

Great reports all. Cant wait to get to the coast.


----------

